# Kentucky Halloween People...WHERE ARE YOU??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i was just wondering where the peeps in KY are? I know ive seen a few and would like to get out and visit some of the haunts this year if i can find them. Im about 40 min south of Louisville where are you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why I'm where you can't find me... (phone rings, "The call is coming from inside your house! Get out!" )


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey i was just wondering where the peeps in KY are?


I wont comment on the KY thing...lol

as to where they people are,......oh oh I know, there in Kentucky......lol, sorry couldnt help it.

Try looking here,
http://www.hauntfinder.com

or here as well,oh i forgot the link but its something like gravemarker or gravemaker, something like that. Im sure some here knows the link.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think you're thinking of http://www.hauntseeker.com, Johnny, which used to be Gravemaker.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes, thats the one Zombie.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Why arent they on here. Theres gotsta be some peeps here. I only found one on there. BOOOOOO


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I could always make up some KY people for you.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

You know where I'm at!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes brian you rock, but your still 2 hours from me.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

i think 2 hours is the best you gonna find... thats pretty close when ya think bout it... poor fangsy's all alone in south dakota i think lol sorry fangs just had to


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm in Louisville, St. Matthews area to be specific, and working at Baxter Avenue Morgue myself. I've let the cast and crew know about it, so I am sure there will be more Kentucky folks around here soon!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

little_fire said:


> I'm in Louisville, St. Matthews area to be specific, and working at Baxter Avenue Morgue myself. I've let the cast and crew know about it, so I am sure there will be more Kentucky folks around here soon!


Were you at IronStock this year??


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, I'm down here in TN, not too far away from KY - does that count? I was in KY a couple of weeks ago... how about that?


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol, I don't even know what IronStock is, so nope.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey cool, we got another hillbilly here, im in Lawrenceburg-Frankfort area. 
Nice haunt your with, are they going to have the halloween parade this year?


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol, well, I've seen that part of the state, good friend of mine is out that way...you've got to be more hillbilly than me! And yup, I am pretty sure I saw the flyers for the parade when I was out at the morgue Saturday. I'm still debating if I'm going to join some of my cast mates for that, but it should be a good time. The morgue is under new management this year, got some new stuff, all very exciting. Though, anyone know how to make realistic looking poop to put on walls?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Im not going to ask.........but you could use brown caulking.


----------

